# Gi preferences



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just out of interest - Do you prefer wearing a white or a black gi, or even a blue gi? Maybe you think that students should have to earn a certain coloured gi? Whatever you prefer, say why!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't train in a gi. I train in street clothes. Gi's are for sissy's. I've never seen a street fight where someone was wearing a gi. Why train in one unless it is for sport competition. But as far as color, I prefer black because I think it's a bad boy color.


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2012)

Grappling in street clothes is fine, as long as you have an endless supply of street clothes.  The shirts, at most, will last about 20 minutes on a mat, so I'd recommend getting them wholesale.  Also, be aware that choking you with a jacket or shirt is going to be easier, as the collar is thinner, and the fabric might actually cut the skin on your neck when a choke is applied... so, I guess be prepared for that.  I see this pretty often even with lighter weight gis.

Oh, and shoes...  fine, as long as you have a pair strictly for using on the mats.  Hygiene is kind of a big deal.  And be prepared to get caught in toeholds and ankle locks.  Shoes actually make these techniques a lot easier to apply, too.  

Regarding color, doesn't matter.  Blue, white or black for IBJJF competition.  Otherwise, wear tie dye, pink, purple or green.  Doesn't make it any easier or harder to catch you in a submission.


----------

